# tt game



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

*TT Game*

Let’s play a game, I started this game long time ago on AZ, so i thought I'd bring it up here! 

 
*Rules* 
So one person makes a request of a car by some place, with some accessory in side the car, and etc... (In this case it has to be TT, it could be mk1, since the mk2's have their own section). So whoever posts the requested picture has to request a different picture, and so on… 
It *HAS* to be your own car. And the person who requests a picture, cannot post a picture to his own request. 
Let’s see for how long we can keep this going. 

 
*How to upload pictures* 
Upload it to internet http://imageshack.us/ 
When image is uploaded right click on the image, and the at the bottom press properties, there should be a link. 
Copy the link, go to the forum type in










So I’ll request first 
Picture of a TT by Burger King


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

This could be fun, I just wish I drove my car more than once a week to play


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> This could be fun, I just wish I drove my car more than once a week to play


 I would play, but the TT is permanently garaged for the winter


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

I would play, but fast food makes me puke.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

sorry for the over photoshopped cell pic...got bored :facepalm: 










Guess im next... 
-A TT by some body of water


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> Guess im next...
> -A TT by some body of water


 Does snow count as water? If so you took care of that as well


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Does snow count as water? If so you took care of that as well


 Haha, a body of water in liquid form :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> Haha, a body of water in liquid form :laugh:


 :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Tempes_TT said:


> Guess im next...
> -A TT by some body of water


 I got this one... 










Since I know how hard some requests can be (check the audizine version) and in the interest of keeping this game going, let's see a TT driving around a motorsport track.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Come on! We need people to get involved! this could get really fun!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> Come on! We need people to get involved! this could get really fun!


 Post a picture then request a tt in a garage....then I can post


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

yeah audizine version is been alive for quite of a while. 

I HOPE NOONE WILL BAN ME  
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/347158-TT-GAME 

Almost 6k views and 200 posts! 
I hope the same will happen here! 

Someone go to a track! xD my place is all frozen!


----------



## bgweed (Jan 18, 2010)

I really want this game revived...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bgweed said:


> I really want this game revived...


Yeah it's a little hard to do in winter. If it were summer I would def go out of my way for some shots


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

bgweed said:


> I really want this game revived...


x2

Someone needs to go to a track! closest one to me is 2 and a half hours away and its closed.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

Ok in the interest of bringing the game back to life...

Track Pic of two TTs on the Track










So how about a Pic of a TT with a Hood Scoop


----------



## bgweed (Jan 18, 2010)

2001TTransport said:


> Track Pic of two TTs on the Track


haha LOVE it.


----------



## TTwizted13StrtRcr (Jun 7, 2008)

2001TTransport said:


> ...
> 
> So how about a Pic of a TT with a Hood Scoop












so how about an easy one to keep the game going... a TT with 'crazy' paint job


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTwizted13StrtRcr said:


> so how about an easy one to keep the game going... a TT with 'crazy' paint job


Where are the guys with the Eurotuner feature cars?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

lets revive this thing! :thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry if it's breaking the rules, but lets keep it simple...?

A TT in project mode?


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Doug, 

Project mode? wha u meen? 

I figure the car has to be in parts of some sort, OR something else thats trying to BE a TT. Dunno 



















Either way I wanna see a TT with not 1, not 2 but 3 count it THREE ladies posing beside it. 

Im sure everyong can find a pic of 1 girl, but good things come in threes. or something like that. 
Giddy up and go


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

yep Project Mode is any type of teardown or part installation to me- usually involves the car being unable to move in the condition it's in. Your second pic works... are you RHD???


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Doug, You got me. I broke the very first rule... D'oh! 

Okay I fixed the original image (it was a pic of a torn down RHD TT) and replaced it with another of my TT in progress pix


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

flat black vinyl wrapped tt (mk1)


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

speed51133! said:


> flat black vinyl wrapped tt (mk1)


 
Well I'm not the one whos gonna tell you to read the OP's first post for all the rules, as clearly I biffed on the rules myself. but that said you need to POST a pic before requesting a pic. and the pic has to be of YOUR car next to the requeted item or location or whatever.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

so like a pic of my car next to a vinyl wrapped tt??? 
i may as well just post a pic OF THE wrapped tt....


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Thats what makes this game a fun game, not just hey google this and this and then post it... 

If your tt is now wrapped, then find a tt that IS wrapped and take a picture of it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Bringing this back from the dead... 
A TT with a roof rack. 








Next I want to see a TT DRIVING in the rain. And GO!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Car Looks good dude....I have pic of my car sitting in the rain :banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks. I think someone should have a pic of one driving.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Does this count?? :laugh:










If so, uuum Id like to see a TT with a fully built engine (pic of engine bay) :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> Does this count?? :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have been more specific, buuuuuuttttttttt it counts lol:thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> I should have been more specific, buuuuuuttttttttt it counts lol:thumbup:


Haha I knew what you meant/requested, but Im the only one thats ever photographed my car so far, so that would be kinda hard to do myself... 

unless.... I could ghost rider my car! :laugh: lol


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Tempes_TT said:


> unless.... I could ghost rider my car! :laugh: lol


Sometimes you just have to ghost ride the whip bro :laugh:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Too easy...:laugh:



I'd like to see a TT with after maket seats.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Does this count? Seats are OEM but the black stitching is aftermarket


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

I'll take it! Now what do you want to see?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

MKllllvr28 said:


> I'll take it! Now what do you want to see?


X2. I love this game. Now finish your turn ben


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I would like to see a TT with 10" wide rear wheels. Porsche wheels don't count!


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

let's see a TT on air ride where all four corners are as high as they could go; 4X4 status!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> let's see a TT on air ride where all four corners are as high as they could go; 4X4 status!


I got this one....










I wanna see a TT that was in an accident, or has some relatively bad body damage (not small scraps or fender benders, but several thousands of dollars in damage)


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

$3-4K 









$2-3K IIRC

















I want to see a TT on 3 wheels (racing or whatever)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> I want to see a TT on 3 wheels (racing or whatever)


Max needs to have a pic of his car on 3 wheels. Does 3 wheeling on bags count?:laugh:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Max needs to have a pic of his car on 3 wheels. Does 3 wheeling on bags count?:laugh:


He did say "racing or whatever". So I'm going with YES! But I don't think TTQ's can 3 wheels, only FWD can.


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

Neb said:


> I would like to see a TT with 10" wide rear wheels. Porsche wheels don't count!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Max needs to have a pic of his car on 3 wheels. Does 3 wheeling on bags count?:laugh:


Sure do it up!


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

keep it aliveopcorn:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

3 Wheels guys......C'mon fellas :beer:


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

This is the closest I have, but not quite 3.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Almost there lol


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Hmm well if no one can get it, I want to see a TT with a bra on it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Hmm well if no one can get it, I want to see a TT with a bra on it.


Didnt you have one?


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

doesnt that silver one have a bra on it two pictures up. the one with the dent in the roof


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Audi Boy TT said:


> doesnt that silver one have a bra on it two pictures up. the one with the dent in the roof


doesn't count, that one's mine


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

well someone needs to have a bra on their tt so the game stays alive.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

If my hard drive with my h20 photos didnt detonate itself, I would post up my painters tape bra:laugh:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

charlie had one!


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

whatif we change the request?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

MKllllvr28 said:


> charlie had one!


Damn it get his ass in this thread lol


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Damn it get his ass in this thread lol


lol do it before i cover my front end with college ruled paper and scotch tape!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Ill have the bra one tonight =)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> lol do it before i cover my front end with college ruled paper and scotch tape!


Lol you won't.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Ill have the bra one tonight =)


Thank god


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

idwurks said:


> Ill have the bra one tonight =)


...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

No one has one? Really?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Clearbra install at RUF auto center. FTW










TT at a craftbrewery, please.

cheers.


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

TT with a bra on it, lmfao


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

you win.


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

oh i forgot, i want to see a TT with an aftermarket paint job, or Big turbo.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

thelmuffingirl said:


> TT with a bra on it, lmfao


This one wins! haha


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Neb said:


> ...


It got late and I've been busy  I fail.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> This one wins! haha


I think we call all agree on that one lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> It got late and I've been busy  I fail.


You can redeem yourself. 



Now let's see a BT or custom paint job!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> I think we call all agree on that one lol


Unless you're cableKID


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ouch lol.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> Unless you're cableKID


I dont think anyone said.. "TT with a bad tranny"


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> I dont think anyone said.. "TT with a bad tranny"


Even my wife laughed at this! :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> I dont think anyone said.. "TT with a bad tranny"


You owe me $.99 for another mcdonalds coffee, since the last gulp is all over the parking lot :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> You owe me $.99 for another mcdonalds coffee, since the last gulp is all over the parking lot :laugh:


lol, sorry. I had to. You know its funny when you make yourself lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> lol, sorry. I had to. You know its funny when you make yourself lol


So true. So true.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Lawlx15453


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

Bring the game back


----------



## thelmuffingirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Audi Boy TT said:


> Bring the game back


AGREED! and i was the last one, and i said i wanted a picture of a TT with a big turbo or aftermarket paint job, but i guess no one has that. .... so if anyone else wants to say something go for it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A Stock TT! Bwahahahaha


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Everyone chill the ____ out, I got this. 
(pssst I dont swear, so fill in the blank )










100% stock-o-roo homie g dawg!

Edit: Id like to see one of our TT's with a mod they regret putting on. Ready............GO! :thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

OEM Bra without correct fittings.

Rubbed a hole in my fender paint... all the way to aluminum










Next, a TT with a Custom exhaust tip that isn't a circle!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That may be hard lol


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> That may be hard lol


Should I do something different?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Should I do something different?


Up to you


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Should I do something different?


Maybe...we know what most peoples TTs look like around here and Im pretty sure no one has anything BUT circles :laugh:

Up to you homie! eace:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Mine is is not a circle... But I can't take a picture of it because my camera is in a box... in a box... behind 14ft of furniture and other boxes... in a box truck. Sorry guys.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

MKllllvr28 said:


> Mine is is not a circle... But I can't take a picture of it because my camera is in a box... in a box... behind 14ft of furniture and other boxes... in a box truck. Sorry guys.


Honor system. Pick next


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Honor system. Pick next


I second this statement. Youre turn. :thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Post the pic later


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

It dawned on me that I have a camera phone... :laugh:



Let's see the tt on a flatbed... I know everyone has one of these.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

TT getting some fast food


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Fail ^^ not a flatbed.










But



> TT getting some fast food


----------



## connerscg (Nov 17, 2010)

MKllllvr28 said:


> Let's see the tt on a flatbed... I know everyone has one of these.


YUP my timing went, full story later!!




From Drop Box


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

TTs at Dr Pepper bottling plant, Dublin TX (Bottles of Dr Pepper /ice cream, etc qualify for fast food, right?). Don Istook's silver TTS (right, chipped and very quick), my Mk1 (left). Taken during the 2011 state meet drive this past Feb. 










As an aside, Don recently took delivery of the first TTRS in the country. 

TT at craft brewery...no BMC, please.


----------



## bizkidf3 (Apr 24, 2001)

*i'll play*

New wheels
























Towing it to the fab shop.. Had to borrow a truck.. wasn't a good time..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Is that the photo response to craft brewery? If so post up what you want to see next.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Is that the photo response to craft brewery? If so post up what you want to see next.


X2


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Still waiting on craft brewery with TT.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Up :thumbup:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Never mind. :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

way overdue to pick a new photo.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TT with an animal in the car. No dogs or cats.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> No dogs


 I'm out


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'm out


 First one with a chicken in the front seat wins!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> First one with a chicken in the front seat wins!!


 And gets +50 interweb points!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

does this count? Weird green bug on my roof? 










if so I'd like to see a DTM TT


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> does this count? Weird green bug on my roof?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sounds good to me......


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a feeling we'll have to wait a few years on that one!


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Neb said:


> does this count? Weird green bug on my roof?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
technically I own this TT now in GT5  









does it count? :wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Normally I would say no, but it does fit all the criteria


----------



## papasmurf133 (Jun 3, 2011)

trixx said:


> technically I own this TT now in GT5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> Normally I would say no, but it does fit all the criteria


 ok then... just to keep things moving 

TT with 17 or 18x9.5 wheels up front with stock fenders...


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

trixx said:


> ok then... just to keep things moving
> 
> TT with 17 or 18x9.5 wheels up front with stock fenders...


 i will have some pics of this for u as soon as the wheels come in 
18x9.5 all around :beer:


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)

i'd like to see a tt with upgraded sidemount intercoolers 
cheers


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

volksvrsex said:


> i'd like to see a tt with upgraded sidemount intercoolers
> cheers


 That will be a while....


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Bringing back to life! 

Its fall time, so nothing more appropriate than to see one of our TTs running through the leaves. 

***and it has to be to be shot this year!!***


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> TTs running through the leaves.
> 
> ***and it has to be to be shot this year!!***


 Ahh too bad cuz Jaymo has a shot like that:laugh:


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> TT with an animal in the car. No dogs or cats.


 idk if this counts but there used to be a video of some crazy Russian guys driving down the highway with a tiger in his tt, i just cant find it :facepalm:


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Tempes_TT said:


> Bringing back to life!
> 
> Its fall time, so nothing more appropriate than to see one of our TTs running through the leaves.
> 
> ***and it has to be to be shot this year!!***


 The trees are reluctant to give up those leaves just yet... 
But this is last Tuesday (10/4) in Minnesota 









And Wednesday in Wisconsin 









I'm in the leaves...but not exactly running. 
Close enough? 

If so.... 
I know some of you are talented photographers... 
How about your TT under a starry sky, or lit by a full moon?


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Vdub 2.0 said:


> idk if this counts but there used to be a video of some crazy Russian guys driving down the highway with a tiger in his tt, i just cant find it :facepalm:


 I too have seen that video! But I also can't find it...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

*It has to be your own car *


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

TTopless said:


> The trees are reluctant to give up those leaves just yet...
> But this is last Tuesday (10/4) in Minnesota
> 
> I'm in the leaves...but not exactly running.
> ...


 1. What were you doing 15 mins away from my house??  

2. Ill take it! Unless someone posts up a pic of that said, before the request. :thumbup:


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Tempes_TT said:


> 1. What were you doing 15 mins away from my house??


 short answer: 
Stalking you & failing? :banghead: 

real answer: 
Returning to Twin Cities from Brainerd. I heard there was a town named after my car (yes, that's my real plate) so I thought it would be an amusing stop. I didn't realize anyone from here was so close. I ventured beyond mpls for the first time to try out a track day at BIR...it was awesome, and I'm hooked. I'll be back again in the spring for sure! :wave:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

TTopless said:


> short answer:
> Stalking you & failing? :banghead:
> 
> real answer:
> Returning to Twin Cities from Brainerd. I heard there was a town named after my car (yes, that's my real plate) so I thought it would be an amusing stop. I didn't realize anyone from here was so close. I ventured beyond mpls for the first time to try out a track day at BIR...it was awesome, and I'm hooked. I'll be back again in the spring for sure! :wave:


 you have a PM. 

Lets keep this game rolling! :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tt shots at night! Someone post them up!


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Stary stary night? 










I'd like to see a TT turn signals in the side mirrors... a GO


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

G'D60 said:


> Stary stary night?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that a shot you, or someone you know, took of your TT? 

If not, it doesnt count!


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Tempes_TT said:


> Is that a shot you, or someone you know, took of your TT?
> 
> If not, it doesnt count!


 Crap. I forgot why this game is so hard. Okay scratch that. Still need pictures of your TT at night...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

and go!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Does this count? 



















I'd like to see a TT rolling shot in the rain ic:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Close enough for me.


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

James get the pic of my TT at night that was on the East Penn Euros site!!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Um. Not sure if I can lol. I'll have to see if I can get it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Alright to keep this going I want to see TT with something in the background the same color. For example a red TT in front of a red brick wall, or a blue TT in front of a porta potty. ic:ic:


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

How about this; a silver TT with a silver Noble M400 5 feet behind it and world war II era aircraft dressed in silver behind that? If accepted would like to see a picture of the Speedo with mileage showing all the same numbers (example 77,777 miles).


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Works for me!


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

Moar pics. Otherwise this mkV guy is going to invade this jawn


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

audiguy01 said:


> picture of the Speedo with mileage showing all the same numbers (example 77,777 miles).


hmmm....that'll take a while for me...but I DO have this one on hand: 









If it's close enough....
Let's see your TT in front of a diner.
Extra points if the place is named "EAT".
:wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump someone post that pictureopcorn:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Same as TTopless TT in front of a diner.
Extra points if the place is named "EAT"


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Tilted Kilt Pub & Eatery

Next, TT by a semi truck


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Can it just be the semi trailer?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Sure, lets get this game rollin!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lets see a TT on a bridge or with one in the backgroundic:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

TT with a non-oem shift knob.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

How about a TT with non-oem seats


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Nuts, you JUST beat me to the shifter knob photo.

OEM seats here...

*waiting for my opportunity to post*


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

My request was answered. Someone make a new one:thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Neb said:


> How about a TT with non-oem seats





PLAYED TT said:


> My request was answered. Someone make a new one:thumbup:


:wave:


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

How about a TT with non-oem seats[/QUOTE]










How about a TT in front of a bank temperature sign showing below freezing temp.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

audiguy01 said:


> How about a TT with non-oem seats



How about a TT in front of a bank temperature sign showing below freezing temp.[/QUOTE]

Aaaand, here in Minneapolis, it's been above freezing the past few days....

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Ill get it with in few days


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Id do it today...but here in Minnesota we have a high of ~46 and absolutely no snow  it rained last week Wednesday. :screwy:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll try to do it today. It's 28 in Reading. Problem is I'm not sure of any temp signs around lol


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

Tempes_TT said:


> Id do it today...but here in Minnesota we have a high of ~46 and absolutely no snow  it rained last week Wednesday. :screwy:


I expected this to be easy being that it is December; didn't expect 46 in MN on 12/18. At this rate, Santa won't even need a coat!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah it was above freezing when I got off and shes garaged permanently now


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

audiguy01 said:


> How about a TT in front of a bank temperature sign showing below freezing temp.


change that to "any PUBLIC temperature sign showing below freezing temp." to make it easier.

here in Colorado its freezing every morning


PS. i ike this game, waiting for my chance to post


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

Luis92 said:


> change that to "any PUBLIC temperature sign showing below freezing temp." to make it easier.
> 
> here in Colorado its freezing every morning
> 
> ...


Ok, to keep things moving, let's go with a TT in front of any public temperature sign showing below freezing temp.


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

if this hasnt been updated by Wednesday ill drive 15 minutes to my old highschool and take one, id go now but car is not runnnig and too cold to work on it (doing timing belt and such.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I may just photoshop this one :laugh:


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

darrenbyrnes said:


> How about a TT in front of a bank temperature sign showing below freezing temp.


...not below zero, but it is below freezing...FINALLY.
I can't recall a Chicago winter that's been this warm (and snow-free) this late into the season!


And my request...
I'd like to see Santa, riding in a red TT Roadster, with Rudolph riding shotgun. Top down, of course. :laugh::laugh:
or... something seasonal... a TT in a very Christmas/Hanukkah/Solstice/New Year setting.

Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

How about a broken TT or build in process in your garage


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

TTopless said:


> And my request...
> I'd like to see Santa, riding in a red TT Roadster, with Rudolph riding shotgun. Top down, of course. :laugh::laugh:
> or... something seasonal... a TT in a very Christmas/Hanukkah/Solstice/New Year setting.
> 
> Happy Holidays everyone!


A request has been made already?


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

TTopless said:


> I'd like to see Santa, riding in a red TT Roadster, with Rudolph riding shotgun. Top down, of course. :laugh::laugh:
> or... *something seasonal... a TT in a very Christmas/Hanukkah/Solstice/New Year setting.
> *
> Happy Holidays everyone!



right here!










MY-REQUEST: someones TT with a flip-up screen deck, that still allows the TT cover to close when the screen is in


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol please tell me you ripped those out of the yard and placed them there just for this pic :laugh:


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

hell yeah i did!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

WAY late but gonna pick up those extra points for the "diner" photo.

:laugh::laugh::laugh:










/FWIW: The Tilted Kilt isn't really a "diner."
:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Anyone with the head unit?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Someone pick something else and keep this going


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> Someone pick something else and keep this going


A TT picking up the inside rear wheel AutoXing!


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Someone pick something else and keep this going


Ok ill change it to a TT at a TT meet (minimum 3tt's)


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Luis92 said:


> Ok ill change it to a TT at a TT meet (minimum 3tt's)


Picking this one because I have a pick  H20 2009 










How about a TT with a rear window diffuser?


----------



## shayan_tingy (Sep 6, 2010)

Neb said:


> Picking this one because I have a pick  H20 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does everyone see that shadow in this picture?? Freakkyyyyopcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I remember that meet....we got kicked out:sly:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

shayan_tingy said:


> does everyone see that shadow in this picture?? Freakkyyyyopcorn:


Its only Long exposure photography


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> I remember that meet....we got kicked out:sly:


totally. Was fun cruising the strip though. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> totally. Was fun cruising the strip though. :beer:


This was 2 months before I bought my TT. I was with Dale in his. We came late and about 15 minutes later the D***bag cop kicked us out:laugh:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> This was 2 months before I bought my TT. I was with Dale in his. We came late and about 15 minutes later the D***bag cop kicked us out:laugh:


 Any particular reason why you were ejected, or was this a cop just being a dickhead??


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Loitering or something along those lines.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Loitering or something along those lines.


 So...just being a dickhead. 

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah basically. Although I believe the owners had called them.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Back to the game??


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Most likely not because nobody has posted the requested picture yet.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Neb said:


> How about a TT with a rear window diffuser?


 
bump? No one has pics of this?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> bump? No one has pics of this?


I know someone does....just not me


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Google does though.


















How about a TT with non-oem rear spoiler


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

^^^ NOT LEGAL!  
but we'll let it slide this time


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Agreed, but desperate times call for desperate measures! 
PS Ben you can respond with your car if you want


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Added a real pic to the rear window spoiler...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thats more like it


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*runs to paint window spoiler I have sitting around* 

Totally changed my mind looking at that pic. I love how that looks.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah that one looks very good


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

10k view BUMP


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Still looking for a non oem spoiler...add ons count in my book!!!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Still looking for a non oem spoiler...add ons count in my book!!!


Uh, this one didn't count??


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

i didn't think i would ever get to play....


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

I wanna see a pic with a tt and bottled water delivery truck in it....any brand/company will do. i guess i would accept a van as well.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Go! Find one! Now!


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

deepblueT said:


> I wanna see a pic with a tt and bottled water delivery truck in it....any brand/company will do. i guess i would accept a van as well.


 I can get one but it will be next week some time.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Someone just post a pic and start with a new request:beer:


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

7UP, they sell water right? 









I'd like to see a TT with stickers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

how about one sticker :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

A TT rolling shot ic:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> A TT rolling shot ic:












TT by water


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

bam!










TT on the beach (has to be on sand)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> TT on the beach (has to be on sand)


Damn it I almost did this on the beach at h20:banghead:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

chads said:


> 7UP, they sell water right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D!ck move!! :laugh:


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

20psi now said:


> D!ck move!! :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Someone just post a pic and start with a new request:beer:


thats not how the game is "played" !!!


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

7-up does not sell water, though they distribute quite a bit of products...I was thinking more along the lines of this.....
























5:15am getting my truck warmed up for the day...oh and we sell water and 7-up!


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

For TT on beach... not exactly on but right at and in sand. Count?










If so.....TT at mom&pop(no major chains) style ice cream stand


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That looks like it counts to me


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

yup that counts


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

zak2006 said:


> TT at mom&pop(no major chains) style ice cream stand


Let's see it then!


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

zak2006 said:


> If so.....TT at mom&pop(no major chains) style ice cream stand




























A sign that summer is near: the plywood is off the windows!
mmmmmm.....ice cream! 

How about a TT at a non-Starbucks coffee shop?


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

It's called "Stardust" and they took down the sign. I like them more than Austin's Coffee House (hipsters flock there to both places) 











How about a TT next to a strip club? (Remember, it must be _YOUR_ car)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Interested to see who posts that one opcorn:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> How about a TT next to a strip club? (Remember, it must be _YOUR_ car)


 I can probably post this one in a bit. 

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

A TT with the rear stuffed to the gills with/without rear seats.


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

Kacz07 said:


> A TT with the rear stuffed to the gills with/without rear seats.


 need to post pic of TT at strip club before you demand a photo


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

zak2006 said:


> need to post pic of TT at strip club before you demand a photo


 Yeah you must post the picture to request the next one


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> How about a TT next to a strip club? (Remember, it must be _YOUR_ car)





PLAYED TT said:


> Interested to see who posts that one opcorn:


 Aw, c'mon.....nobody went to a strip club this weekend??


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Imola_TT said:


> Aw, c'mon.....nobody went to a strip club this weekend??


 Nope and even if I did the TT is still garaged and not running lol


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Imola_TT said:


> Aw, c'mon.....nobody went to a strip club this weekend??


 I can hit one up Friday for everyone, waiting on a new vent to install the AWE gauge.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Interested to see who posts that one opcorn:


 On it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> On it.


 Haha yes


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Fine, I'll take one tonight.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Now it's a race lol


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

darrenbyrnes said:


> Fine, I'll take one tonight.


 You should run over to BJ's on west broadway.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Still nothing??:laugh:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Tempes_TT said:


> You should run over to BJ's on west broadway.


 
And that's what I did (crappy iPhone pic - sorry). BJs strip bar in NE Minneapolis. And yes, I'm IN my car...I was getting "looks" standing outside with my iPhone... 










Next up: Serious culture 

*TT next to a statue.* 

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha trash to class in one post


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Haha trash to class in one post


 I'm all about "Klass." 

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hahaha


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

played tt said:


> haha trash to class in one post :d





darrenbyrnes said:


> i'm all about "klass."
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


 love it! 
 



darrenbyrnes said:


> next up: Serious culture
> *tt next to a statue.*
> :beer::beer::beer:


 thinking to self: 
how many traffic violations would I get if I drove up the steps of the Chicago Art Institute to pose car with lion?


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

darrenbyrnes said:


> And that's what I did (crappy iPhone pic - sorry). BJs strip bar in NE Minneapolis. And yes, I'm IN my car...I was getting "looks" standing outside with my iPhone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hmmmm all i see is a sign that says entertainment .........


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

taverncustoms said:


> hmmmm all i see is a sign that says entertainment .........


 Here's the sign in question: 










And the sign above and to the right of that other one: 










:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

And from across the street: 










:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

darrenbyrnes said:


> Here's the sign in question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Statue people!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Imola_TT said:


> love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey I was in just here last weekend! Love your city. 

/threadjack


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Neb said:


> Hey I was in just here last weekend! Love your city.
> 
> /threadjack


 You know, I STILL haven't REALLY been to Chicago yet - I was there for the Twins / Cubs game a few years ago (the "Milton Bradley" game) but was only there for a day. 

I'm planning on getting there this summer. It's only an 8 hour drive for me... 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

It was a 1 hr flight from Toronto  

We hit up the boat tour, White sox/Red Sox game, Museums and of course deep dish pizza ftw!


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hahaha thanks darren :laugh:


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Neb said:


> Hey I was in just here last weekend! Love your city.
> /threadjack


 Thanks, Ben  



darrenbyrnes said:


> You know, I STILL haven't REALLY been to Chicago yet - I was there for the Twins / Cubs game a few years ago (the "Milton Bradley" game) but was only there for a day.
> I'm planning on getting there this summer. It's only an 8 hour drive for me...
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 8 hours? Are you far north or west of the cities? 
I do the drive a few times a year, 6.5 hrs...unless I have my dog with me...then it's closer to 7. North side of Chicago to downtown Mpls, via Rockford. (but I recommend the River Road north of LaCrosse if you've got time...it's a great drive, but adds hours) 

...and let's return to the game... 
*Your TT and a statue!* 
opcorn:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I will get a pic on my way home from work.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Your TT with a hooters girl posing with it.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Your TT with a hooters girl posing with it.


 
What did I start with the strip club picture? :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> What did I start with the strip club picture? :laugh:


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Your TT with a hooters girl posing with it.


 
LULZ - Right back to being *"Klassy."* 

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yeah buddy! :laugh: I thought about it all day, and figured that would be an actual challenge, plus could wind up pretty fun...oh, and hey I come from a "klassy" VW background.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Yeah buddy! :laugh: I thought about it all day, and figured that would be an actual challenge, plus could wind up pretty fun...oh, and hey I come from a "klassy" VW background.


 Same here (85 Scirocco and a 92 Corrado). 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

This one might take a whileopcorn:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Id get it done, but that may be against the rules.:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Id get it done, but that may be against the rules.:laugh:


 I could cheat but my car cant even leave the garage so it would be obvious lol


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Give it through the weekend, if no one gets it done, cheat away.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Give it through the weekend, if no one gets it done, cheat away.


 Deal lol


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

This might be fun


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> This might be fun*ny or end up looking like a complete train wreck like this*


 FTFY ROFL:laugh:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> FTFY ROFL:laugh:


 I had jeans like that once...after I spilled battery acid on them. 

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

darrenbyrnes said:


> I had jeans like that once...after I spilled battery acid on them.
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:


 Did you wear a bikini top and pretend to be a girl like that guy did???^^^:laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

That chick is hot. I don't know what you guys are sayin' :laugh:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Did you wear a bikini top and pretend to be a girl like that guy did???^^^:laugh:


 Maybe... 

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:laugh::laugh::laugh: 

That shows you that just because you take a picture of a set of ti*TT*ies, doesn't mean they will look good.:facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

darrenbyrnes said:


> Maybe...
> 
> :heart::heart::heart:


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


 Jesus Christ.... :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: 


I get back home on the 13th so if no one has a pic by then I can guarantee one before that week is out


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> That shows you that just because you take a picture of a set of ti*TT*ies, doesn't mean they will look good.:facepalm:


 Did you see the car:what::what::laugh::laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Jesus Christ.... :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> I get back home on the 13th so if no one has a pic by then I can guarantee one before that week is out


 I have a hooters shirt.....dont dare me to pose myself and pshop a girl head on me:laugh::laugh: 
Sorry for the double post stupid tapatalk not allowing multi posts:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

darrenbyrnes said:


> I had jeans like that once...after I spilled battery acid on them.
> :beer::beer::beer:





PLAYED TT said:


> Did you wear a bikini top and pretend to be a girl like that guy did???^^^:laugh:
> 
> 
> darrenbyrnes said:
> ...





Forty-six and 2 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> That shows you that just because you take a picture of a set of ti*TT*ies, doesn't mean they will look good.:facepalm:





PLAYED TT said:


> I have a hooters shirt.....dont dare me to pose myself and pshop a girl head on me:laugh::laugh:


 you are all too funny -- thanks for making my day  

I'd go get this one but... 
1. Hooters' orange does not coordinate well with Imola Yellow. 
2. I thought you gentlemen would love an excuse to chat up a Hooters girl! I'm a girl; Hooters' girls aren't that fascinating to me. (Now, if someone would open up a joint named Peckers, I'm in for that.) 


and since we've turned a new page already, a reminder...here's the current (ahem) request: 


Forty-six and 2 said:


> Your TT with a hooters girl posing with it.


 *Go get 'em!* 
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

less excuses, more hooters, I mean Hooters Girls + TT's :laugh:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Imola_TT said:


> 2. I thought you gentlemen would love an excuse to chat up a Hooters girl! I'm a girl; Hooters' girls aren't that fascinating to me. (Now, if someone would open up a joint named Peckers, I'm in for that.)


 last year's mk1 TT gtg at H2Oi in Ocean City MD was at Big Peckers  



*must hold back from entering the door that just got flung wide open* 

:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hahahaha waiting for it.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

FWIW - I have never been to a Hooters. 

/Says the guy who got the photo of the strip joint. 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Gasp


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

trixx said:


> last year's mk1 TT gtg at H2Oi in Ocean City MD was at Big Peckers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Such a place really exists?  
...with male servers in orange short shorts?? 

I gotta get out of the Midwest.:banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol no its just a place to eat. No scantily clothed men


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TT With most interesting man "Dosequis" cutout


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome hahaha


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Well done! :laugh: What's next?


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


>


Nice :laugh: I thought it would be a while before we got that picture.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Dos Equis man cutout, eh?? Where can we find one of those?


----------



## cdlynx (Mar 12, 2012)

Happy Cinco de Mayo, and see you @ DeckManDub's Hooters (and he is the man for those pics!)

Post a pic of a TT outside a crowded Mexican Restaurant!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

cdlynx said:


> Happy Cinco de Mayo, and see you @ DeckManDub's Hooters (and he is the man for those pics!)
> 
> Post a pic of a TT outside a crowded Mexican Restaurant!


You must post a picture to request. Noah's request hasn't been filled yet


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

he did no? The dos equis man in the window..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> he did no? The dos equis man in the window..


Is there a pic there? Im on tapatalk and all I see is text


----------



## cdlynx (Mar 12, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> I have a hooters shirt.....dont dare me to pose myself and pshop a girl head on me:laugh::laugh:
> Sorry for the double post stupid tapatalk not allowing multi posts:thumbdown::thumbdown:


posted pic of a cut-out I did myself, and they don't let me use the sharp pointy scissors at work......I just think PLAYED TT really wanted to post the pshop pic of himself with the 'girl head'


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha:laugh:
My b the pic just doesn't come up on tapatalk


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

i dont always drive a TT , but when I do, i drive it naked


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

DeckManDubs said:


> TT With most interesting man "Dosequis" cutout


Well done, sir!
:thumbup:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Imola_TT said:


> Well done, sir!
> :thumbup:


Agreed - and the TT is the best color, too.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> i dont always drive a TT , but when I do, i drive it naked


Lol


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TT under a bridge


----------



## cdlynx (Mar 12, 2012)

*Really!?*

the car, the color, the build threads, photo(s) of your Hooters girls, all so classy and well engineered, and then you post at Taco Bell.
ok, never mind, I eat there too!
and the game is still going..........play on!
:beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

cdlynx said:


> the car, the color, the build threads, photo(s) of your Hooters girls, all so classy and well engineered, and then you post at Taco Bell.
> ok, never mind, I eat there too!
> and the game is still going..........play on!
> :beer:


LMAO! Did you not see "Demolition Man" Taco Bell is premium :laugh: oh wait.....


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> LMAO! Did you not see "Demolition Man" Taco Bell is premium :laugh: oh wait.....


Seriously... *Taco Hell*??:banghead: If you've had REAL Mexican food there is no way you'd consider *Taco Hell* to be Mexican food for as long as you live.


Does an overpass count as a bridge? Not too many bridges in Florida.. :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Does an overpass count as a bridge? Not too many bridges in Florida.. :laugh:


:thumbup:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

DeckManDubs said:


> TT under a bridge












Under the Mendota Bridge over the Mississippi just south of Minneapolis.

Next up - TT with an animal ON the car.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

A reflection of your TT in a buildings widows.


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> A reflection of your TT in a buildings widows.


cute!

do glass windows count as building windows?









...if so, how about: Your TT reflected in another TT.
opcorn:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Imola_TT said:


> Your TT reflected in another TT.
> opcorn:


here you go. My TT with another TT in the reflection. Is that close enough..?










(Look right in front of the tire)


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

close enough for horseshoes & hand grenades 
What's your pic request?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Damn, we killed off 3 requests in like 4 hours...Impressive.

:beer::beer::beer:

/I LOVED the kitty photo...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I know....the planets must be aligned


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Need a reqest


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

SteveCJr said:


> Need a reqest


Well, I need a beer.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Just to keep things going......a picture of yourself driving, but taken by someone sitting in the passenger seat. Go!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

TT by a boat yard


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

you have a check engine light....  don't ask how I know so well.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Imola_TT said:


> close enough for horseshoes & hand grenades
> What's your pic request?


Damn, I guess I didn't pic a scene. How about a TT on bags.., aired ALL THE WAY UP:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Damn, I guess I didn't pic a scene. How about a TT on bags.., aired ALL THE WAY UP:thumbup::laugh:


We've already moved right past your request...


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

and it's already been requested


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So what is the current request


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

DeckManDubs said:


> TT by a boat yard


this


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

darrenbyrnes said:


> We've already moved right past your request...


Tough sh|t! Do it.., do it..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Tough sh|t! Do it.., do it..


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I said good day!


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

There are boat docks in the background.. it's not a boat YARD, but it's as close as I've got











If this is close enough to your request:
Looking up through your moonroof/sunroof at something interesting


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

TTs dont have a sunroof nor moonroof :facepalm:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> TTs dont have a sunroof nor moonroof :facepalm:


:laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

pfff.


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Mantvis said:


> TTs dont have a sunroof nor moonroof :facepalm:





Neb said:


> pfff.


Nice! 

-----------

Some TTs have NO roof 








(if you look in the bottom left...that's the top of the windshield)
I :heart: my Roadster.


moving along, unless Ben has a better request...
I'd like to see your TT--in motion--on less than all 4 wheels.

*GO!*


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

^^ This request is a-okay in my books


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

This game isn't about trying to make it impossible to post pictures. If anything you should want to see pictures that are at least possible. 

And that picture has been requested at least three times already.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Someone on air has got to have a 3 wheeling pic.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Someone on air has got to have a 3 wheeling pic.


Max.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol sorry.. didn't know that there wasn't a single TT with a sunroof/moonroof.:facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Max.


True he may have a sweet apex 3 wheeling shot:laugh:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

LEGGO!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> LEGGO!


Never again lol


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

A TT *in motion* on less than 4 wheels!! GO!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Am I hallucinating?
I thought I saw an Av Gray coupe, at auto-x, with a lifted wheel...
(and I was going to reply :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup

Then my phone rang...computer napped...


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

So...no "tripod" action??

[insert joke here]


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

My girlfriend said no to a camera...


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> My girlfriend said no to a camera...


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## miller6323 (May 13, 2012)

to keep the game going...and to add a little change of pace... a muddy tt. GO


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

miller6323 said:


> to keep the game going...and to add a little change of pace... a muddy tt. GO


 bump


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm half way to muddy now, but can't upload anything till next week


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump for an off road TT!!!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

bump. someone out there is definitely 4x4 status


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

Not exactly muddy but extremely dirty:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

You need to put a request when you fulfill the previous request


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ok, let's see a TT with 21" wheels.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

no you're supposed to put in a legitimate request though.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

No one runs 21's


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

How about 21+ Inch tires?










*Moving on:

show me a TT on a drag strip*


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Word haha. Found the loophole


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> show me a TT on a drag strip[/B]


:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> How about 21+ Inch tires?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your gonna need to pull those fenders..:laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Your gonna need to pull those fenders..:laugh:


sawsall


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Sawdeadhookers? Ok


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Someone on air has got to have a 3 wheeling pic.





DeckManDubs said:


> Max.





PLAYED TT said:


> True he may have a sweet apex 3 wheeling shot:laugh:



Sorry my suspension is too well sorted to do it even if I purposely try!

Other autocrossers with grip and big swaybars do it quite easily though 


















Sorry if this a bit dated I just stumbled upon this! 
My request: TTs catching air with all 4



.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> My request: TTs catching air with all 4


Hmmm... Will word of mouth do? Its actually how I blew my FKs :laugh:

_*was not done on purpose*_


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Tempes_TT said:


> Hmmm... Will word of mouth do? Its actually how I blew my FKs :laugh:
> 
> _*was not done on purpose*_


No words of mouth - At least you know next time to have someone standby to take a picture! :laugh:

BTW, any coils with inverted monotubes and large diameter shaft will take that abuse with ease (AKA get Bilstein PSS/PSS9 and H&R RSS if you want heavy duty ).


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Gonna try to get this game goin again.

TT by a snow pile


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Not exactly a "pile". You be the judge.










It's in there somewhere!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Not exactly a "pile". You be the judge.
> 
> 
> It's in there somewhere!


That will work.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Not exactly a "pile". You be the judge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll raise you... with pics of my TT actually IN a pile of snow :laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:laugh: Nice! I'd say you are the winner of the snow request. Name the next game. :beer:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> :laugh: Nice! I'd say you are the winner of the snow request. Name the next game. :beer:


schweet... lol
*
picture of a TT with a casino in the background* (i'm actually a couple weeks away from from completing a huge project i managed with Mohegan Sun in CT and their sister property Pocono Downs in PA, so i'm keeping this request somewhat work related :laugh


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

trixx said:


> schweet... lol
> *
> picture of a TT with a casino in the background* (i'm actually a couple weeks away from from completing a huge project i managed with Mohegan Sun in CT and their sister property Pocono Downs in PA, so i'm keeping this request somewhat work related :laugh


How are the TVs in the Mohegan? It was about 2 years ago when I replaced all of the TVs there.. doubled my money in the poker room also over 3 nights  Great casino/resort. Like it more than most Vegas hotels


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> How are the TVs in the Mohegan? It was about 2 years ago when I replaced all of the TVs there.. doubled my money in the poker room also over 3 nights  Great casino/resort. Like it more than most Vegas hotels


I'll let you know when i get out there over the next few weeks. did u replace the TVs in the hotel or property wide?

we're replacing all of their ticket redemption kiosks and ATMs. the CT property is massive, almost a mile end to end


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

trixx said:


> I'll let you know when i get out there over the next few weeks. did u replace the TVs in the hotel or property wide?
> 
> we're replacing all of their ticket redemption kiosks and ATMs. the CT property is massive, almost a mile end to end



Just "updated" the TVs in all of the guest rooms, and won some cash in the poker room. Had to walk the halls non-stop completing over 80 rooms a day. Hope you didn't eat the congee from the employee cafeteria :laugh:

Where's your pic? I flew in to CT and most of the hotels/casinos I worked in.


So no one has taken their TT to Vegas?? :sly:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

How about a picture of a TT parked in front of a police station


Robert


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Rford71 said:


> How about a picture of a TT parked in front of a police station
> 
> 
> Robert


 Got it  

















Its summer! How about a TT relaxing under a big shade tree. 
:wave:


----------



## Jencrazii (Jun 17, 2013)

Bout' all she could do at this stage... This was how I bought her a year ago. 

Lets see a TT with a front mount innercooler 


mk1 Audi TT 180Q (charloTTe_is_her_name)


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Here you go.. 
 

Now, I wana see a TT under water. I know theres one out there..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Does rain count? 

 

If so, how about a TT in the dark.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> Does rain count?
> 
> 
> 
> If so, how about a TT in the dark.


 No sir. It does not. UNDER water.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> No sir. It does not. UNDER water.


If some poor schmuck lost his TT underwater he probably doesn't use the forums anymore..

Got a less destructive request?


----------



## Couto711 (Jun 23, 2012)

Bump

I think the rain one should could! It is technically UNDER water!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Couto711 said:


> Bump
> 
> I think the rain one should could! It is technically UNDER water!


Agreed! Lets get this game going again! :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Since you didn't name it...*a TT covered in filler dust.* (think body shop, paint prep, body work, etc.)

Ben's request..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Since you didn't name it...*a TT covered in filler dust.* (think body shop, paint prep, body work, etc.)




How about a TT under a one way street sign?


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Neb said:


> How about a TT under a *one way street sign*?







Show me a TT at an abandoned gas station.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

You guys need to remember to call out what you want to see next when you post your photo. Otherwise this thread will die off.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> If some poor schmuck lost his TT underwater he probably doesn't use the forums anymore..
> 
> Got a less destructive request?


There was a pic of a TT in a pool a while ago. As in intentionally submerged. Let me see if I can find it..

Here you go..



And the video..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JmTvbLpM6IM


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Didn't I do that?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

drybar said:


> Didn't I do that?


Lol, sorry I didnt see it under your pic. My bad :beer:


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> Lol, sorry I didnt see it under your pic. My bad :beer:


Np. :beer:


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> There was a pic of a TT in a pool a while ago. As in intentionally submerged. Let me see if I can find it..
> 
> Here you go..
> 
> ...


Thank god that's a Mk2 :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

drybar said:


> Thank god that's a Mk2 :laugh:


Totally agree. I think most mkIIs should share the same fate.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yall are crazy!!! I love MkII's.:heart:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I HATE the back end of the MKIIs


----------



## Couto711 (Jun 23, 2012)

Bump!! 

TT at an abandoned gas station!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Couto711 said:


> TT at an abandoned gas station!


BUMP FOR A SHOT AT A PUMP!







































Ok, that was lame. Lets get rolling again! :beer::heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> BUMP FOR A SHOT AT A PUMP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I approve of this. With a lot of newer members this is a good way to have some fun and get to know each others cars:thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Couto711 said:


> Bump!!
> 
> TT at an abandoned gas station!
















TT at the beach


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

Morio said:


> TT at the beach


Great pic!


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Morio said:


> TT at the beach


Perfect!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Morio, I need that gas pump for my garage!!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Morio, I need that gas pump for my garage!!!


I'll have one some day as well. Ya know when I can afford to throw around 1 or 2k:laugh:
Someone from h2o has to have a tt and the beach :sly:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Does this count? 



If so, how about a TT in a forest.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> Does this count?
> 
> 
> 
> If so, how about a TT in a forest.


BAm!




How about a TT on fire. Or one that got totaled. The broked'er, the better.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Just like the underwater one, I wouldn't still be perusing this forum if my TT caught fire. How about a request for a car that's still on the road?

Not a TT, but here's why mine is my daily:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So sad


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

How about something less destructive. A TT in front of a large outside Christmas tree.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'll have one some day as well. Ya know when I can afford to throw around 1 or 2k:laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Rford71 said:


> How about something less destructive. A TT in front of a large outside Christmas tree.


Bump


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I don't even know where the tree was in Buffalo this year, but I can guarantee you I'd get a parking ticket trying to take the picture. I doubt it's even still up at this point. Any other ideas?


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

It's a shame this game has been inactive....


Sent from my iPhone using basic grammar


----------



## Couto711 (Jun 23, 2012)

Yeah, it's going to be hard to find a Christmas tree in April. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Couto711 said:


> Yeah, it's going to be hard to find a Christmas tree in April.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still seems easy compared to ones in the past ha. 






Alright ready?

Lets see a TT shooting a fire ball.....Go!


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

that tree to the lft is a giant fir (shape of a christmas tree...) count?


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

count it and name a new challenge. let's get this going again.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

BoostedLTH said:


> count it and name a new challenge. let's get this going again.


TT near a plane


----------



## Vincernio (Mar 24, 2014)

deepblueT said:


> TT near a plane


Hmmmmm give me a few days, might be able to pull it off...


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

I want to see a TT under the moonlight.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

I just went out to take this one, but the daily thunderstorms made tonight too cloudy 


Sent from my iPhone using basic grammar


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I have one that's not new but would work unless someone can come up with something sooner!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> I have one that's not new but would work unless someone can come up with something sooner!


Just play it! Glad to see this is going again:beer:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Bump


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

First time player and I know it was an old one but, does this count as a totaled TT.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Really bad picture 
I want to see a tt with some graffiti in the shot

Sent from my Prism II using Tapatalk


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes! Let's keep the game going now


Sent from my iPhone using basic grammar


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Graffiti. 








I want to see a TT under an illuminated street lamp. 


Sent from my iPhone using basic grammar


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

One of my favourite shots I've ever taken.










How about a TT on a bridge?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

a very old pic










A TT in front of a state's capitol building


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Neb said:


> One of my favourite shots I've ever taken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what I had in mind. Great picture!


Sent from my iPhone using basic grammar


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Morio said:


> A TT in front of a state's capitol building




 nothing?


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm 3.5 hours from the pa state Capitol haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using basic grammar


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

This game should come back..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

I tried

Sent from my Prism II using Tapatalk


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm on the wrong side of the state here in Buffalo, NY. How about city hall? We have a beautiful city hall...

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

No worries guys... Driving right past PA state building tomorrow morning and will knock this one out and set a new challenge. Hope everyone had a great weekend :beer:


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes! You are awesome! Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

I would like to see a TT on a ferry boat


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Rocky, Rocky!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Nice!!!!


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

I am out for this one too. No clue where there is a ferry near me that transports cars haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

BoostedLTH said:


> I am out for this one too. No clue where there is a ferry near me that transports cars haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Our friends in the Baltimore / DC are shouldn't have a problem as I know there is one that transports across the Potomac midway between 495 crossing and Frederick MD.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah, I'm stumped on this one.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

I live right by the fire island ferrys I'll do my best


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm really glad this game is picking up again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

bump


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

How much does the fire island ferry cost? If no one does this by the time H2O comes around, I just may stop by there on my way. It's not really on my way, but I've always wanted to..


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

lite1979 said:


> How much does the fire island ferry cost? If no one does this by the time H2O comes around, I just may stop by there on my way. It's not really on my way, but I've always wanted to..


This is what I'm talking about  I lived in PA my whole life and never actually visited the capital building. TT challenge gave me the excuse needed for a nice detour.. make it happen my friend :beer:


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyone have a toy boat they could just take picture with their car? Just put it under the tire, back up, snap the pic and presto; TT on ferry....


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Since I live by the Niagara River, there is a Ferry Street nearby. I've been thinking of just parking by a street sign and snapping that...


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

These last two ideas do not complete the challenge... come on guys this isn't that bad that we need to hack the challenge.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Ya no I was right in front of the ferries the other day on a date and forgot to take a pic by the time I remembered the boat already left I was so mad.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok well it's time to post up a new idea then.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Neb said:


> Ok well it's time to post up a new idea then.


Agreed. If no one objects, Ill propose an easy(er) one. A TT at/by the beach (must be a new/recent photo, no old/already posted ones)


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Lame... The last challenge sat for 2 months, but my request is getting bagged after 3 weeks. What is the point of any game if the rules can be changed at random?

Carry on if you like


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

No! Get on the fire island ferry!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Boulderhead said:


> Lame... The last challenge sat for 2 months, but my request is getting bagged after 3 weeks. What is the point of any game if the rules can be changed at random?
> 
> Carry on if you like


Don't get so butthurt about it. It sat because people forgot about the game that's all.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Neb said:


> Don't get so butthurt about it. It sat because people forgot about the game that's all.


Lol.. I knew someone would use those exact terms. No butthurt here mate, just my take on it. Totally fine with me if someone wants to post a new idea :beer:


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

In all seriousness, the fun from these games comes from people interpreting the challenge. The street sign and little boat are clever, and I would say they complete the challenge...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Bump?
TT on a ferry boat... Or at a beach.
(personally, I'd really like to see that ferry shot!)
Please?


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Can't get the ferry, but I might go hunt for sand today...


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

At the beach. 
Next challenge, you're TT near railroad tracks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

